# Entscheidungshilfe bei EF objektiven gesucht



## Shinji_kun (9. Februar 2004)

Folgendes ich habe die Tage einen EOS-1 body sehr günstig gekauft nun brauch ich dazu passende obektive da ich nicht so auf dem laufenden bitte ich euch u hilfe. Für den Anfang dachte ich an einen Zoom.

Hier eine Auswahl:

Tamron 28 - 75 F2,8 XR Di
Sigma 28 - 70 F2,8 EX
Cosina 28 - 105 2,8 - 3,8

Welches davon ist am überzeugensten was meint ihr dazu ? Ich persönlich tendiere zu Sigma und Tamron.

mfg Alex


----------



## LorQaPla (10. Februar 2004)

Hallo erstmal.
Ich habe ein Sigma Zoom 24-70 allerdings mit der etwas schlechteren Lichtstärke von 3,5 (glaube ich) derzeit an einer Canon EOS10D im Einsatz. Das kommt noch aus meiner EOS5 Zeit (was für eine Kamera 
Ich habe bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit den Sigma Linsen gemacht und kann die durchaus empfehlen. Sie fühlen sich stabil und wertig an, funktionieren sehr zuverlässig - ich hatte erst einmal einen Ausfall nachdem es mir das Ding auf den Boden gedonnert ist (Henkel der Tasche abgerissen). Zudem sind die Sigma Optiken vergleichsweise günstig für das was sie leisten. (Norwegen -15 Grad, Thailand, Mexico 40+ Grad war  kein Problem für Kamera und Objektiv)

Im Digitalbereich übe ich gerade den Einstieg und kann daher noch nicht so genau Einschätzen wie sehr sich der Verlängerungsfaktor bei meiner Kamera wirklich auswirkt. Das nur, weil ich denke trotz EOS1V willst Du vielleicht auch mal in die DIGI-Welt schnuppern und daher sollte man beim Kauf vielleicht auch beachten wie kompatibel die Optik zu einer Digi-SLR ist - es sei denn Du holst Dir eine EOS1DS - da gibt es IMHO keinen Verlängerungsfaktor  mehr).


----------



## Shinji_kun (13. Februar 2004)

in der digitalen welt habe ich imoh nichts verloren ich liebe meine sw aufnahmen und da iss die schöne neue digitale welt leider etwas überfordert.

Mein Kamera ist keine 1V die kann ich mir nun wirklich nicht leisten iss ne ganz normale 1. Sie soll aber ein kleinwenig nochaufgebohrt werden...


mfg Alex


----------

